# Gray shirts for black dye sub?



## samswenson (Mar 16, 2017)

I am producing black-only designs for dye sub application on gray shirts.

Curious what you go-to gray shirts are for this type of design?
I almost just went on to SanMar and Bella and bought a bunch to test them out - but I thought I'd ask here first.

Which gray shirts are a good shade for optimal dye sub black design contrast?


----------



## SigilProducts (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi Sam, 

As long as the shirt is 100% polyester and the gray isn't too dark, black should come out great. I personally love sublimating on gray shirts, as I hate white shirts for some reason. You can even do full color just fine on a nice light ash gray. I use the Vapor Apparel basic line, but I've used other brands and as long as they're 100% poly they've always worked fine.

Hope this helps,


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Optimal is in the eye of the beholder.

As Terry stated Sam, as long as the shirt is 100% poly, the shirt will image fine. Keep in mind, it may be good to test different manufacturers as their Grays maybe different. Slate, Pewter, Ash, Heather, Steel, and Grey many times will be different based on the manufacturer. They will shift the hue a bit to have an original color.

We have a client that does full coverage with just color shirts using darker colors of the same color spectrum...It is a very nice look especially if the art / design fits the effect.


----------



## offcenter (Oct 4, 2012)

We've printed black on dark grey/charcoal Jerzees 21M (https://www.ssactivewear.com/p/jerzees/21mr). Combined that with some bright color transfers for a cool look, see the attached pic. 

Also use the Next Level 6200 poly/cotton tee (https://www.ssactivewear.com/p/next_level/6200) in medium to darker colors with dark sublimated prints quite a lot.


----------



## jlewis1436 (Aug 23, 2016)

I like black on grey as well. On lighter grey, it really looks clean. On some dark greys, it has a cool subtle effect some people really like. Many of my LEO and military customers like the dark grey with the black. They want the design to be subtle (tactical looking). 

Red really pops on greys are well. Just my .02


----------



## kenny v (9 mo ago)

jlewis1436 said:


> I like black on grey as well. On lighter grey, it really looks clean. On some dark greys, it has a cool subtle effect some people really like. Many of my LEO and military customers like the dark grey with the black. They want the design to be subtle (tactical looking).
> 
> Red really pops on greys are well. Just my .02


have you ever dye sublimation on iron grey color ? if so, what color dyes show up well


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

kenny v said:


> have you ever dye sublimation on iron grey color ? if so, what color dyes show up well


Black's about your only choice.


----------

